# NSW Sydney: Calling all Adventure Island owners



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Looking at organising a AI sailing/fishing day within the next couple of days or early next week. Obviously, everyone is welcome to attend the fishing gathering but the main focus will be to unite the AI clans and share ideas, mods, tips on sailing and then head out for a fish/sail.

Where: to be determined but I was thinking Foreshore Road then onto Botany Bay, Silver Beach at Kurnell, Clontarf and Middle Head, Rose Bay then onto the harbour, or Malabar and Long Bay or happy with an alternate place.

When: next week, pick a day: Sunday, Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday, or Thursday, or Friday, or Saturday etc.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Good idea chubbs. Been awhile since I had the whole caboodle out. Pick for launch would probably be Rose Bay due to easier parking. Not real fussed about which day.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

You guys up for a fish tomorrow morning from Rose Bay and then head outside of south head? A couple of years ago myself, and a few other fishos launched from Camp Cove and paddled to the new artificial reel ~2km outside of The Gap.

I am now addicted to watching AI sailing videos, and learning just how much this kayak is capable of and how "gently" I was treating it. Whenever a gust of wind comes up, I chicken out and furl the sails. I would really like to watch a competent/experience AI sailor show me the ropes.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Experience and competance I can't help with. Ive only sailed mine 4 or so times and normally spend 5 mins working out how to rig main sail on set up. Mostly used in single hull and polynesian mode.

Also not real keen on tomorrow but next few should be good.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Ok, no worries. If you guys have not heard, a couple of fishos with AI are heading out of Kiama on Sunday and I'm contemplating making the drive.

Whats the consensus on Monday? According to BOM, its looking optimal.


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

I wish I could make it! It would be awesome to meet all you guys and to learn stuff from experienced AI owners as I have had my TI for less than a month and been out only about 5 times only one being solo.
Unfortunately I will be down the south coast next week


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

kraley said:


> Monday is good. Camp cove. 5:00 am.


5:00am ? As in leave my house at 5am or be prepared to launch at 5am? I need my complete my morning routine and normally its not ready before 5am.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

RTA, rego, trailer registration...all that red tape just a money grab.

If you got roof racks, just plop the whole AI on that. My AI fits on top of my Hyundai Getz 3dr hatchback just fine. Where there is a will, there is a way!


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Car topping is part of the AI experience. Kudos on the Getz.

5 is a bit brutal. Im on stand by.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

kraley said:


> No roof racks - out of the lifting kayaks over my head business.
> 
> I should be all sorted by wednesday but understand if you cant pass up the weather.


No worries, I am off until the 28th so I will be spending a lot of time on the water. Anytime next week when your ready put up a post, or send me a pm.

As for anyone else, I'm heading out 6/13 (Monday) from Camp Cove and fishing the Harbor, if I get company Ill go outside the heads.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

You still heading out chubbs? Weather is looking great for sailing.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Yip, but might change launch from rose bay. Im just down in Otford and back in Sydney around 830ish, will come back here to ccheck posts. You up for a rose bay launch around 6 and sail from there?


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Rose Bay is good for me. Sailing Club yeah? Let's make it 6.30 launch.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Lock it in mate. See you around 630ish


----------

